# Applying as a Skilled Worker for CANADA



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all,


I am Software Engineer by profession. Can anyone please let me know steps to apply as a Skilled Worker for CANADA? I have googled a lot but no one explains steps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

naziaayub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am Software Engineer by profession. Can anyone please let me know steps to apply as a Skilled Worker for CANADA? I have googled a lot but no one explains steps.
> ...


Did you try "Auld Yin" link that he post here..

You can try it. i hope it is all in all..


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

Im Confused about somewhere is written about education assessment. which body does assessment or after sending application they will assess themselves?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Visit World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise
It is the first step. You need to approach your university. 
They have given complete details there once you select your country.
Also apply for ielts immediately.
These two are the most time consuming activities.
Once you submit for these two come back and update here.
Also note this year chances seem to be less as you will be applying under 2274 which is fast filling category but you can keep your documents ready for the next year.


All the best

Regards,
Ash


naziaayub said:


> Im Confused about somewhere is written about education assessment. which body does assessment or after sending application they will assess themselves?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

naziaayub said:


> Im Confused about somewhere is written about education assessment. which body does assessment or after sending application they will assess themselves?


Have your education assessed – Federal skilled workers


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

EVHB said:


> Have your education assessed – Federal skilled workers


Does anybody know if I have to get my UK degree assessed for an application under CEC? The document checklist does not mention it.

It also looks like the CEC cap is separate from the FSW one?


thanks


----------

